# ‘Exceeded the authorised number of installation’ after one download from Orchestral Tools



## TEMAS (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi there. I bought First Chairs last summer and then had a hard drive failure last week so needed to re-install, but Continua gave the message,


> 'you have exceeded the authorised number of installations for this product. please contact the vendor.’


I contacted OT and they asked me to try Conduct instead of Continua, but that also didn’t work. So I let them know, but they have not responded for a day. My other OT libraries can be retrieved via Native Access, so it’s not a problem. But First Chairs isn’t linked with Kontakt, so I can’t get it back.

Anyway, my question is - what is the authorised number of installation? If it is one, then that sucks, but if it’s more than one, then I know there’s a fault.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 8, 2021)

TEMAS said:


> but they have not responded for a day.


Maybe wait a little longer


----------



## TEMAS (Sep 9, 2021)

I waited another day and nothing, so I’ll give them a 3rd day and then give up on them.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 9, 2021)

I hope @OrchestralTools can get this sorted out for you. Doesn't hurt to tag them here I guess. There recently was a thread about the main reason for email support "not replying" being common email issues where messages just don't get delivered.


----------



## TEMAS (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks. I just decided to try something else. I remember seeing that Sine thing last time I was on their site, so I just installed that and I think I might be able to get the files from there. Not sure if it'll work in Kontakt, but maybe it'll work in Sine. It is downloading, so thats one good thing.

Thanks again.


----------

